

A Better Approach To Huawei, ZTE And Chinese Cyberspying - miguelrey
http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2012/10/09/a-better-approach-to-huawei-zte-and-china-distrust-and-verify/

======
tokenadult
This is an interesting article with some good reporting, and I would like to
see the title changed to the original article title on the submission kindly
shared here.

